# 10w3v3 500rms???



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

Will a JL 10w3v3 really handle 500 watts rms or close to on a consistent basis? Pretty much all of the sites that list them for sale have them rated at 500 but has anyone here put that much power to them on a daily basis without having any problems? I am thinking seriously about buying two of them to swap with the ****ty subs that I currently have in a thunderform box. I have heard good things about them and they are fairly small subs that I think I could fit if I use a spacer. So if anyone has any first hand knowledge of this I would appreciate hearing what you think. 

Thanks


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I ran a JL 12w3v3 in a ported box off a JL 500/1 for a long time before i them to make ends meet. 500 watts is just fine on it if you don't run the gain all the way up


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

Take a look on JL's site, the power chart is there. They rate it at 500W RMS max, optimum would be more around 350W to 425W. But they can handle that amount of juice, most of JL subs are under rated. It's not the power thats going to burn up the sub, its the distortion, if present.


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

yea i saw the chart on jl's site, but 500 was pushing them to the "danger zone" I would rather hear first hand experience from people that have used them than rely only on what the manufacturer says anyway. I appreciate the responses though


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Like i said i had a 12w3v3 in a ported box from an authorized dealer for the Detroit area. I ran it off a JL 300/2 for about 4 months before upgrading to the JL 500/1.. the sub pounded like no other and sounded great the whole time. My neighbor bought it from me and is still running it today, he has a kicker 550.2 and it still sounds brand new. They're great subs and will last a long time as long as you don't beat the heck out of them


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

My brother has been pounding on a single 10w3v3 with 500 rms on it for a couple years now. It takes it fine.


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks that's what I wanted to hear I'm planning on putting two of them under the back seat of my truck if I can make them fit I'm my thunderform box by using a spacer


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm selling my 12w6 to go back to a 10w3... I love the 6 but its just so big and i can't tuck it away like the 3. smaller box, smaller sub, small space for said box. you'll love it and they just shine when powered with a great amp


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a 10w3v2 in a stealthbox (vw gti) and powered it with a 500/1. It ran great for the 5 years I owned the car (and I pounded on it daily ). should do great. JPS


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

do you guys have any suggestions for an amp to power two of them? i dont want to break the bank, but also i am not going to buy a cheap pos. i have been looking at the alpine mrpm1000, i can get that for around 250. i have a mbquart dsc4125 that powers my components and i like it so far so i also thought about the 1000rms monoblock version of that. i could also buy an mtx 7801 from a friend of mine for 175 but that is used and even though i know it is a nice amp and he has taken good care of it i like the idea of having a warranty with my equipment. any other suggestions...


----------



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

I ran a 10W3v3 2 ohm on my rockford 1000bd. The 1000bd said 860ish watts @ 2 ohms rms. It did just fine for me. I put in a smaller sealed box though. I would guess that had something to do with it lasting.


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

anyone have any recommendations for a good reasonably priced amp to power these or any first hand experience with the mrpm1000?


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

also does anyone have any experience with the cadence ZRS-7000D? or any of the cadence amps in this line? i can get this for a pretty good price but dont know much about them. any help is again appreciated


----------

